# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  بحث خاص بالمستشار احمد البلتاجى, عدم دستورية الامتداد القانونى لعقود الايجار القديم

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify]امتداد العقد دون موافقة احد أطرافة أمر مرفوض قانونا طبقا لقاعدة العقد شريعة المتعاقدين إلا أن مشكلة استغلال الملاك للمستأجرين وارتفاع القيمة ألإيجاريه دفعت المشرع للخروج على قاعدة العقد شريعة المتعاقدين بالنص على امتداد عقد الإيجار فيما بين المؤجر والمستأجر إلا انه فات على المشرع وضع توازن في القيمة ألإيجاريه للعين المؤجرة يتماشى مع مرور الزمن فالتوازن الذي وضعة المشرع فى العلاقة بين المؤجر و المستأجر هو توازن كان موجود وقت الإيجار فقط إلا أن تطور الظروف الاقتصادية وتأثير التضخم عصف بهذا التوازن 
كما أن المشرع في بعض تلك القوانين لم يترك يد المالك حرة في تحديد هذا التوازن بل قيده بقيمة إيجاريه وضع لها سقفا لا يمكن تجاوزه أو قيده بقيمة إيجاريه تقوم اللجان بتحديدها
وانتقد كثيرا من الفقه قوانين الإيجار الاستثنائية فذهب البعض أن تدخل المشرع في العلاقة ألإيجاريه بين ملاك ومستأجري العقارات السكنية قد أفسد هذه العلاقة‏,‏ لأنه لم يحقق التوازن ولم يراع العدالة بين الطرفين‏,‏ ولهذا فإن إيجارات المساكن في حاجة إلي مراجعة تشريعية دقيقة للعودة بها إلي الوضع الطبيعي حفاظا علي الاستقرار والسلام الاجتماعي‏. ‏
والتساؤل المطروح هنا هل هناك شبهه عدم دستورية للامتداد القانوني ؟ ثم إذا كان هناك شبهه بعدم دستورية نصوص الامتداد القانوني فما هي الوسائل المثلى لحل تلك المشكلة ؟
هذا ما نحاول الإجابة عليه من خلال إظهار تاريخ الامتداد القانوني في التشريع المصري ثم نبين مدى إمكانية رقابة المحكمة الدستورية للقوانين الاستثنائية ثم نوضح أوجه العوار التي تصيب الامتداد القانوني وأخيرا نوضع كيفية معالجة تلك المشكلة من خلال خمس مطالب 
المطلب الأول 
تاريخ الامتداد القانوني
أول فكرة لامتداد عقد الإيجار لم تكن إمدادا قانونيا صرفا بقوة القانون وإنما كان امتدادا مشروطا بطلب المستأجر البقاء في العين المؤجرة وجاء ذلك في أمر وزير الداخلية رقم 151 لسنة 1941 حيث نص في المادة الأولى منه على انه " لمستأجري المنازل أو أجزاء المنازل الخالية من المفروشات أو المفروشة و المخصصة للسكنى وللمستأجرين من الباطن في المدن وفى الأحياء التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الداخلية الحق في طلب امتداد الإجارة القائمة في أول مايو سنة 1941 بالشروط الواردة فيها لمدد جديدة متتابعة بحيث لا تزيد المدة الواحدة على ستة أشهر 
ويجب للانتفاع بأحكام الفقرة السابقة أن يكون المستأجر قد قام بجميع الالتزامات المفروضة عليه بمقتضى عقد الإيجار وان يعلن المالك بخطاب موصى عليه برغبته في التجديد قبل انتهاء الإجارة بخمسة عشر يوما على الأقل"
ثم صدر المرسوم 598 رقم لسنة 1945 وكانت أول فكرة للامتداد القانوني دون تكليف المستأجر في إعلان رغبته في امتداد عقد الإيجار فنص في مادته الأولى على انه " لا يجوز للمؤجر إن يخرج المستأجر إلا بحكم قضائي يستند إلى احد السببين الآتيين :- (1) إن تكون الأجرة المستحقة بصفه قانونية طبقا لأحكام هذا الأمر لم تدفع في خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ المطالبة بها بعد لاستحقاق بإعلان على يد محضر أو بخطاب مسجل 
(2) إن يكون المستأجر قد استعمل المكان أو سمح باستعماله بطريقه تنافى شروط عقد الإيجار المعقول هاو تضر بمصلحه المالك ......"
ثم صدر المرسوم بقانون رقم 140 لسنة 1946 ونص في مادته الثانية على انه :- لا يجوز للمؤجر أن يطلب إخلاء المكان المؤجر إلا لأحد الأسباب الآتية :- 
(أ‌) إذا لم يقم المستأجر بوفاء الأجرة المستحقة طبقا لأحكام هذا المرسوم بقانون في خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ المطالبة بها قضاء أو من تاريخ تكليف المستأجر بوفائها بإعلان على يد محضر أو بكتاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم وصول 
(ب‌) إذا كان المستأجر قد أجر من الباطن المكان المؤجر دون أن يكون له الحق في ذلك 
(ج ) إذا استعمل المستأجر المكان المؤجر أو سمح باستعماله بطريقة تنافى شروط الإيجار المعقولة أو تضر بمصلحة المالك "
ثم صدر أول قانون صادر عن ممثلي الشعب ويقرر الامتداد القانوني لعقود الإيجار إلا وهو القانون رقم 121 لسنة 1947 والذي نص في مادته الثانية من ذات القانون والمعدلة بالقانون 17 لسنة 1949 على انه " لا يجوز للمؤجر إن يطلب إخلاء المكان المؤجر ولو عند انتهاء المدة المتفق عليها في العقد إلا لأحد الأسباب الآتية :- 
(أ‌) إذا لم يقم المستأجر بوفاء الأجرة المستحقة طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون في خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تكليفه بذلك بإعلان على يد محضر أو بكتاب مسجل يسلم بإيصال 
(ب‌) إذا كان المستأجر قد أجر من الباطن المكان المؤجر بغير إذن كتابي صريح من المالك في تاريخ التأجير ولا يعمل بالتصريح العام العقد الأصلي بالتأجير من الباطن إلا إذا كان لاحقا لأخر ديسمبر سنة 1943
(ج) إذا استعمل المستأجر المكان المؤجر أو سمح باستعماله بطريقة تنافى شروط الإيجار المعقولة أو تضر بمصلحة المالك
(د) إذا ثبت أن المكان المؤجر أصبح آيلا للسقوط ويخشى منه على سلامة المكان " 
ثم صدر القانون رقم 52 لسنة 1969 ونصت المادة الثالثة والعشرون على انه " فى غير الاماكن المؤجرة مفروشة لا يجوز للمؤجر أن يطلب إخلاء المكان ولو انتهت المدة المتفق عليها في العقد إلا لأحد الأسباب الآتية :-
(أ‌) إذا لم يقم المستأجر بالوفاء بالأجرة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تكليفه بذلك بكتاب موصى علية مصحوب بعلم الوصول بدون مظروف أو بإعلان على يد محضر على انه لا يحكم بالإخلاء إذا قام المستأجر بأداء الأجرة وفوائدها بواقع 7% من تاريخ الاستحقاق حتى تاريخ السداد والمصاريف الرسمية وذلك قبل إقفال باب المرافعة في الدعوى فإذا تكرر امتناعه أو تأخر عن الوفاء بالأجرة المستحقة دون أن يقدم مبررات تقدرها المحكمة حكم عليه بالإخلاء 
(ب‌) إذا اجر المستأجر المكان المؤجر من الباطن أو تنازل عنه أو تركة للغير بأي وجه من الوجوه بغير إذن كتابي صريح من المالك وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المواد 4 ، 21 ، 26 ، 27 من هذا القانون 
(ج) إذا استعمل المستأجر المكان المؤجر أو سمح باستعماله بطريقة تخالف شروط الإيجار المعقولة أو تضر بمصلحة المؤجر
ثم صدر القانون 49 لسنة 1977 ونص على الآتي " في غير الأماكن المؤجرة مفروشة لا يجوز للمؤجر أن يطلب إخلاء المكان ولو انتهت المدة المتفق عليها في العقد إلا لأحد الأسباب الآتية :-
(أ‌) إذا لم يقم المستأجر بالوفاء بالأجرة المستحقة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تكليفه بذلك بكتاب موصى علية مصحوب بعلم الوصول دون مظروف أو بإعلان على يد محضر و لا يحكم بالإخلاء إذا قام المستأجر قبل إقفال باب المرافعة بأداء الأجرة وكافة ما تكبده المؤجر من مصاريف ونفقات فعليه فإذا تكرر امتناع المستأجر أو تأخر عن الوفاء بالأجرة المستحقة دون مبررات تقدرها المحكمة حكم عليه بالإخلاء 
ولا ينفذ حكم القضاء المستعجل بطرد المستأجر من العين بسبب التأخير في سداد الأجرة إعمالا للشرط الفاسخ الصريح إذا ما سدد المستأجر الأجرة والمصاريف والأتعاب عند تنفيذ الحكم 
(ب‌) إذا اجر المستأجر المكان المؤجر من الباطن أو تنازل عنه أو تركة للغير بأي وجه من الوجوه بغير إذن كتابي صريح من المالك للمستأجر الأصلي وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المواد التي تجيز للمستأجر ذلك 
(ج) إذا استعمل المستأجر المكان المؤجر أو سمح باستعماله بطريقة تخالف شروط الإيجار المعقولة والمتعارف عليها أو تضر بمصلحة المؤجر أو استعمله في غير الأغراض المؤجر من اجلها وذلك بعد اعذراه بإعادة الحالة إلى ما كانت عليه 
(د) إذا استعمل المستأجر المكان المؤجر أو سمح باستعماله بطريقة ضارة بالصحة أو مقلقة للراحة أو منافية للآداب العامة متى ثبت ذلك بحكم قضائي نهائي"
وأخيرا صدر القانون 136 لسنة 1981 ونص على انه " لا يجوز للمؤجر أن يطلب إخلاء المكان ولو انتهت المدة المتفق عليها في العقد إلا لأحد الأسباب الآتية :-
(أ‌) الهدم الكلى أو الجزئي للمنشآت الآيلة للسقوط و الإخلاء المؤقت لمقتضيات الترميم والصيانة وفقا لأحكام المنظمة لذلك بالقوانين السارية 
(ب‌) إذا لم يقم المستأجر بالوفاء بالأجرة المستحقة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تكليفه بذلك بكتاب موصى علية مصحوب بعلم الوصول دون مظروف أو بإعلان على يد محضر و لا يحكم بالإخلاء إذا قام المستأجر قبل إقفال باب المرافعة في الدعوى بأداء الأجرة وكافة ما تكبده المؤجر من مصاريف ونفقات فعليه 
ولا ينفذ حكم القضاء المستعجل بطرد المستأجر من العين بسبب التأخير في سداد الأجرة إعمالا للشرط الفاسخ الصريح إذا ما سدد المستأجر الأجرة والمصاريف والأتعاب عند تنفيذ الحكم وبشرط إن يتم التنفيذ في مواجهة المستأجر
فإذا تكرر امتناع المستأجر أو تأخر عن الوفاء بالأجرة المستحقة دون مبررات تقدرها المحكمة حكم عليه بالإخلاء أو الطرد بحسب الأحوال 
(ج ) إذا ثبت إن المستأجر قد تنازل عن المكان المؤجر أو أجرة من الباطن بغير إذن كتابي صريح من المالك للمستأجر الأصلي ، أو تركة بقصد الاستغناء عنه نهائيا وذلك دون إخلال بالحالات التي يجيز فيها القانون للمستأجر تأجير المكان مفروشا أو التنازل عنه أو تأجيره من الباطن أو تركة لذوى القربى وفقا لأحكام المادة 29 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977
(د) إذا ثبت بحكم قضائي نهائي إن المستأجر استعمل المكان المؤجر أو سمح باستعماله بطريقة مقلقة للراحة أو ضارة بسلامة المبنى أو بالصحة العامة ا وفى إغراض منافية للآداب العامة 
ومع عدم الإخلال بالأسباب المشار إليها لا تمتد بقوة القانون عقود إيجار الأماكن المفروشة 
وتلغى المادة 31 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 وذلك اعتبارا من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون " 

المطلب الثاني 
مدى إمكانية الطعن بعدم دستورية القوانين الاستثنائية
يثور التساؤل حول مدى خضوع القوانين الاستثنائية لرقابة المحكمة الدستورية ؟
تنص المادة 25 من القانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 والخاصة بقانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا على انه " تختص المحكمة الدستورية العليا دون غيرها بما يأتي :
أولا : الرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين واللوائح. 
ثانيا : الفصل في تنازع الاختصاص بتعيين الجهة المختصة من بين جهات القضاء أو الهيئات ذات الاختصاص القضائي وذلك إذا رفعت الدعوى عن موضوع واحد أمام جهتين منها ولم تتخل أحداهما عن نظرها أو تخلت كلتاهما عنها. 
ثالثا : الفصل في النزاع الذي يقوم بشأن تنفيذ حكمين نهائيين متناقضين صادر احدهما من أية جهة من جهات القضاء أو هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائي والآخر من جهة أخرى منها. " 
فالواقع القانوني يؤكد خضوع تلك القوانين والتشريعات لرقابة المحكمة الدستورية العليا فنص المادة 25 سالف الذكر صريح في إخضاع كافة القوانين واللوائح لرقابة المحكمة الدستورية العليا دون تفرقة بين قوانين عادية واستثنائية 
كما قد أجابت المحكمة الدستورية العليا ذاتها على هذا التساؤل بقولها " الأصل في سلطة المشرع في مجال تنظيم الحقوق أنها سلطة تقديرية ما لم يفرض الدستور على ممارستها قيودا لا يجوز تخطيها لضمان أن يكون الانتفاع بتلك الحقوق مفيدا وفعالا ، وكانت الحماية التي كفلها الدستور للملكية الخاصة في مادته الثانية والثلاثين مناطها تلك الملكية التي لا تقوم على الاستغلال ، ولا يتعارض استخدامها مع الخير العام لجموع المواطنين ، ولا تنافى مقاصدها الأغراض التي تتوخاها وظيفتها الاجتماعية ، وكان المشرع في مجال تنظيم العلائق ألإيجاريه وإن قرر من النصوص القانونية ما ارتآه كافلا للتوازن بين أطرافها ، إلا أن هذا التوازن لا يجوز أن يكون شكليا ، بل يتعين أن يكون حقيقة واقعة قانونا ، وإلا آل أمر هذه النصوص إلى إبطالها من خلال مباشرة الرقابة القضائية علي دستوريتها ، ذلك أن القيود التي يفرضها المشرع على حق الملكية لا يجوز أن تكون مدخلا لإثراء مستأجر العين وإفقار مالكها ، ولا أن يحصل من خلالها على حقوق لا يسوغها مركزه القانونى في مواجهة المؤجر ، وإلا حض تقريرها علي الانتهاز ، وناقض جوهر الملكية التي لا يجوز أن تكون ثمارها عائدة إلي غير أصحابها ، بما مؤداه ومن زاوية دستورية امتناع إهدار الحدود المنطقية التي يقوم بها التوازن في العلاقة ألإيجاريه ، وهو ما يتحقق بالضرورة كلما انحدر الميزان كلية في اتجاه مناقض للمصالح المشروعة لأحد طرفيها 0 وبوجه خاص من خلال تخويل مستأجر العين مزايا بعيدة في مداها تخل بالحقوق الأصيلة التي كان ينبغى ضمانها لمؤجرها ، إذ يعتبر ذلك اقتحاما لحق الملكية عاصفا بمقوماتها ، وانتهاكا لمجالاتها الحيوية التي لا يجوز المساس بها باعتبارها علة تقريرها ومناط حمايتها 0ولاينال مما تقدم أن يقال بأن النص المطعون فيه من قبيل التشريعات الاستثنائية التي تدخل بها المشرع لمواجهة الأزمة المتفاقمة الناشئة عن قلة المعروض من الأماكن سواء كانت مهيأة للسكنى أو معدة لغير ذلك من الأغراض ، ذلك أنه حتى وإن صح ذلك ، إلا أن الطبيعة الاستثنائية لتلك التشريعات التي درج المشرع على تنظيم العلائق ألإيجاريه من خلالها ، واعتبر أحكامها من النظام العام لإبطال كل اتفاق على خلافها ، ولضمان سريان آثارها بأثر مباشر على عقود الإيجار القائمة عند العمل بها ولو كانت مبرمة قبلها لا تعصمها من الخضوع للدستور ، ولا تخرجها من مجال الرقابة القضائية التي تباشرها المحكمة الدستورية العليا على دستورية القوانين ، بل يتعين اعتبارها من قبيل التنظيم الخاص لموضوعها ، وأن يكون مناط سلامتها هو اتفاقها مع أحكام الدستور " ( ) 

المطلب الثالث 
أوجه العوار الدستورى في قوانين إيجار الأماكن
من خلال مراجعه الأحكام الصادرة عن المحكمة الدستورية والمتعلقة بعدم دستورية قوانين إيجار الأماكن نجد أنها تركز على ثلاث أوجه لمخالفة قوانين إيجار الأماكن للدستور، المخالفة الأولى هي الاعتداء على حماية حق الملكية والثانية هي الاعتداء على حرية التعاقد والمخالفة الثالثة هو الإخلال بمبدأ المساواة 
وفيما يلى استعراض أوجه المخالفات الثلاث من قبل المحكمة الدستورية العليا في ثلاث فروع 
الفرع الأول
الاعتداء على الملكية الخاصة
الرأى الاول :- نصوص الامتداد القانونى دون تعديل فى القيمة الايجارية غير دستورى :- 
المحكمة الدستورية مقصلة المتعدى على الدستور ، قضت في العديد من أحكامها بعدم دستورية النصوص التي تشكل اعتداء على حق الملكية الخاصة فقضت
" إن الملكية ـ في إطار النظم الوضعية التي تزاوج بين الفردية وتدخل الدولة ـ لم تعد حقاً مطلقاً ، ولا هي عصية على التنظيم التشريعي ، وليس لها من الحماية ما يجاوز الانتفاع المشروع بعناصرها ، ومن ثم ساغ تحميلها بالقيود التي تتطلبها وظيفتها الاجتماعية ، وهى وظيفة لا يتحدد نطاقها من فراغ ، ولا تفرض نفسها تحكماً ، بل تمليها طبيعة الأموال محـل الملكية ، والأغراض التي ينبغي رصدها عليها ، محددة على ضوء واقع اجتماعي معين ، في بيئة بذاتها ، لها مقوماتها وتوجهاتها 
وحيث إن الحماية التي فرضها الدستور للملكية الخاصة ، تمتد إلى كل أشكالها ، لتقيم توازناً دقيقاً بين الحقوق المتفرعة عنها والقيود التي يجوز فرضها عليها ، فلا ترهق هذه القيود تلك الحقوق لتنال من محتواها ، أو تقلص دائرتها ، لتغدو الملكية في واقعها شكلاً مجرداً من المضمون ، وإطاراً رمزياً لحقوق لا قيمة لها عملاً ، فلا تخلص لصاحبها ، ولا يعود عليه ما يرجوه منها إنصافاً ، بل تثقلها تلك القيود لتنوء بها ، مما يخرجها عن دورها كقاعدة للثروة القومية التي لا يجوز استنزافها من خلال فرض قيود عليها لا تقتضيها وظيفتها الاجتماعية . وهو ما يعنى أن الأموال بوجه عام ، ينبغي أن توفر لها من الحماية أسبابها التي تعينها على التنمية ، لتكون من روافدها ، فلا يتسلط أغيار عليها انتهازاً أو إضراراً بحقوق الآخرين ، متدثرين في ذلك بعباءة القانون ، ومن خلال طرق احتيالية ينحرفون بها عن مقاصده ، وأكثر ما يقع ذلك في مجال الأعيان المؤجرة ، التي تمتد عقودها بقوة القانون دون ما ضرورة وبذات شروطها ، مما يحيل الانتفاع بها إرثاً لغير من يملكونها ، يتعاقبون عليها ، جيلاً بعد جيل ، لتؤول حقوقهم في شأنها إلى نوع الحقوق العينية التي تخول أصحابها سلطة مباشرة على شئ معين ، وهو ما يعد انتزاع الأعيان المؤجرة من ذويها على وجه التأييد ." ( )
كما قضت أيضا " وحيث إن الدستور حرص على النص على صون الملكية الخاصة وكفل عدم المساس بها إلا على سبيل الاستثناء ، وفى الحدود وبالقيود التي أوردها ، باعتبار أنها في الأصل ثمرة مترتبة على الجهد الخاص الذى بذله الفرد بكده وعرقه ، وبوصفها حافز كل شخص إلى الانطلاق والتقدم ، إذ يختص دون غيره بالأموال التي يملكها ، وتهيئة الانتفاع المقيد بها لتعود إليها ثمارها ، وكانت الأموال التي يرد عليها حق الملكية تعد كذلك من مصادر الثروة القومية التي لا يجوز التفريط فيها أو استخدامها على وجه يعوق التنمية أو يعطل مصالح الجماعة ، وكانت الملكية في إطار النظم الوضعية التي تزاوج بين الفردية وتدخل الدولة لم تعقد حقاً مطلقاً، ولا هي عصية على التنظيم التشريعي، وإنما يجوز تحميلها بالقيود التي تقتضيها وظيفتها الاجتماعية، وهي وظيفة يتحدد نطاقها ومرماها على ضوء طبيعة الأموال محل الملكية، والأغراض التي ينبغي توجيهها إليها، وبمراعاة الموازنة التي يجريها المشرع ويرجح من خلالها ما يراه من المصالح أولى بالرعاية وأجدر بالحماية على ضوء أحكام الدستور متى كان ذلك، تعين أن ينظم القانون أداء هذه الوظيفة مستهدياَ بوجه خاص بالقيم التي تنحاز إليها الجماعة في مرحلة معينة من مراحل تطورها، وبمراعاة أن القيود التي تفرضها الوظيفة الاجتماعية على حق الملكية للحد من إطلاقها، لا تعتبر مقصودة لذاتها، بل غايتها خير الفرد والجماعة. ولقد كفل الدستور في مادته الثانية والثلاثين حماية الملكية الخاصة التي لا تقوم في جوهرها على الاستغلال، وهو يرد انحرافها كلما كان استخدامها متعارض مع الخير العام للشعب، ويؤكد دعمها بشرط قيمها على أداء الوظيفة الاجتماعية التي يبين المشرع حدودها مراعياً أن تعمل في خدمة الاقتصاد القومي، وفي إطار خطة التنمية.
وحيث إن الوظيفة الاجتماعية لحق الملكية تبرز – على الأخص – في مجال الانتفاع بالأعيان المؤجرة، ذلك أن كثرة من القيود تتزاحم في نطاق مباشرة المالك لسلطته المتعلقة باستغلاله لملكه، وهي قيود قصد بها في الأصل مواجهة الأزمة المتفاقمة الناشئة عن قلة المعروض من الأماكن المهيأة للسكنى وغيرها من الأماكن لمقابلة الزيادة المطردة في الطلب عليها، تلك الأزمة التي ترتد جذورها إلى الحربين العالميتين الأولى والثانية وما ترتب عليهما من ارتفاع أجرة الأماكن على اختلافها بعد انقطاع ورود المواد الأولية للبناء ونضوبها وازدياد النازحين إلى المدن، بالإضافة إلى الزيادة الطبيعية في سكانها، وكان أن عمد المشرع إلى مواجهة هذه الأزمة بتشريعات استثنائية مؤقتة – لا يجوز التوسع في تفسيرها أو القياس عليها – خرج فيها على القواعد العامة في عقد الإيجار مستهدفاً بها – على الأخص- الحد من حرية المؤجر في تقدير الأجرة واعتبار العقد ممتداً بقوة القانون بذات شروطه الأصلية عدا المدة والأجرة، غير أن ضراوة الأزمة وحدتها جعلت التشريعات الاستثنائية متصلة حلقاتها، مترامية في زمن تطبيقها، محتفظة بذاتيتها واستقلالها عن القانون المدني، متعلقة أحكامها بالنظام العام لإبطال كل اتفاق على خلافها ولضمان سريانها بأثر مباشر على الآثار التي ربتتها عقود الإيجار القائمة عند العمل بها ولو كانت مبرمة قبلها، وزالت بالتالي صفتها المؤقتة، وآل الأمر إلى اعتبار أحكامها من قبيل التنظيم الخاص لموضوعها مكملاً بقواعد القانون المدني باعتباره القانون العام، إذ كان ذلك، وكان الضرورة الموجهة لهذا التنظيم الخاص تقدر بقدرها، ومعها تدور القيود النابعة وجوداً وعدماً باعتبارها علة تقريرها، وكان حق المستأجر في العين المؤجرة – حتى مع قيام هذا التنظيم الخاص- لا زال حقاً شخصياً تؤول إليه بمقتضاه منفعة العين المؤجرة،و ليس حقاً عينياً يرد على هذه العين في ذاتها، تعين أن يكون البقاء في العين المؤجرة بعد انتهاء مدة الإجارة مرتبطاً بحاجة المستأجر إليها بوصفها مكاناً يأويه هو وأسرته أو يباشر مهنته أو حرفته فيها، فإذا انفكت ضرورة شغل العين عن مستأجرها، زالت الأحكام الاستثنائية التي بسطها المشرع عليه لحمايته، ولم يعد له من بعد حق في البقاء في العين المؤجرة، ولا النزول عنها للغير بالمخالفة لإرادة مالكها، وهو ما رددته هذه التشريعات ذاتها بإلقائها على المستأجر واجبات ثقيلة غايتها ضمان أن يكون شغله العين المؤجرة ناشئاً عن ضرورة حقيقية يقوم الدليل عليها، لا أن يتخذها وسيلة إلى الانتهاز والاستغلال، ذلك أن القيود التي يفرضها المشرع على حق الملكية لضمان أدائها لوظيفتها الاجتماعية يتعين أن تظل مرتبطة بالأغراض التي تتوخاها، دائرة في فلكها، باعتبار أن ذلك وحده هو علة مشروعيتها ومناط استمرارها، متى كان ذلك، وكانت سلطة المشرع في مجال تنظيم الحقوق لا تعني ترخصه في التحرر من القيود والضوابط التي فرضها الدستور كحدود نهائية لهذا التنظيم لا يجوز تخطيها أو الدوران من حولها، وكان كل نص تشريعي لا يقيم وزنا للتوازن في العلاقة ألإيجاريه عن طريق التضحية الكاملة بحقوق أحد طرفيها – وهو المؤجر – يعتبر مقتحماً الحدود المشروعة لحق الملكية ومنطوياً على إهدار الحماية الدستورية المقررة لها" ( )
فالمحكمة الدستورية العليا أكدت أن امتداد العلاقات ألإيجاريه دون تعديل في القيمة ألإيجاريه بين المالك والمستأجر يعد انتهاكا لحق الملكية الخاصة المصونة بنصوص الدستور ويتمثل هذا الاعتداء في انتقاص حق الملكية لأحد عناصرها بإسقاط حق الاستغلال منها باعتبار أن بقاء المستأجرين باجرة عفى عليها الزمن يحرم المالك من حقه في استغلال ما يملكه 
الرأى الثانى :- نصوص الامتداد القانونى دون تعديل فى القيمة الايجارية دستورى :- 
قضت المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى احد احكامها برفض الدفع بعدم دستورية المادتين 14- 15 من القانون 49 لسنة 1977 والخاصة بتحديد القيمة الايجارية عن طريق اللجان فقضت " وحيث إنه عن النعى بمساس النصين الطعينين بالملكية الخاصة وإخلالهما بمبدأ التضامن الاجتماعى ، فإنه مردود أيضاً، ذلك أنه ولئن كان الدستور قد كفل حق الملكية الخاصة ، وحوطه بسياج من الضمانات التى تصون هذه الملكية وتدرأ كل عدوان عليها، إلا أنه فى ذلك كله لم يخرج عن تأكيده على الدور الإجتماعى لحق الملكية ، حيث يجوز تحميلها ببعض القيود التى تقتضيها أو تفرضها ضرورة إجتماعية ، وطالما لم تبلغ هذه القيود مبلغاً يصيب حق الملكية فى جوهره أو يعدمه جل خصائصه، كما جرى قضاء المحكمة أيضاً على أن حرية التعاقد- وهى وثيقة الصلة بالحق فى الملكية- قاعدة أساسية يقتضيها الدستور صوناً للحرية الشخصية، وهذه الحرية التى تعتبر حقاً طبيعياً ولازماً لكل انسان يستحيل وصفها بالاطلاق، بل يجوز فرض قيود عليها وفق أسس موضوعية تكفل متطلباتها دون زيادة أو نقصان فلا تكون حرية التعاقد بذلك ألا حقاً موصوفاً لا يدنيها من أهدافها إلا قدر من التوازن بين جموحها وتنظيمها، بين تمردها على كوابحها والحدود المنطقية لممارستها، بين مروقها مما يحد من اندفاعها وردها إلى ضوابط لا يمليها التحكم . وفى إطار هذا التوازن تتحدد دستورية القيود التى يفرضها المشرع عليها. فإذا ساغ للسلطة التشريعية استثناءً أن تتناول انواعاً من العقود لتحيط بعض جوانبها بتنظيم آمر فإن ذلك لابد وأن يكون مستنداً إلى مصلحة مشروعة. لما كان ذلك، وكان المشرع قد أورد بنص المادتين (14 و 15) المطعون عليهما وغيرهما من مواد القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1977 تنظيماً متكاملاً لتحديد أجرة الأماكن التى يسرى عليها أحكامه، واضعاً أسس وقواعد موضوعية لتقدير الأجرة وإجراءات تحديدها، وأوكل ذلك إلى لجان إدارية تشكل وتقوم بأعمالها وفق أحكام القانون، وتلتزم بالأسس الموضوعية التى حددها لها، دون أن يجعل قرارتها نهائية ، وإنما أباح لذوى الشأن حق الطعن فيها أمام المحكمة الابتدائية الكائن فى دائرتها المكان المؤجر . وقد كان المشرع فى تقريره لذلك التنظيم محكوماً بضرورة إجتماعية ملحة من زيادة فى أجرة الأماكن بما لا يتناسب مع دخول القاعدة العريضة من أفراد المجتمع، وما قد يؤدى إلى ذلك من تشريد لالآف منهم لعدم قدرتهم على الوفاء بالتزاماتهم فى سداد الأجرة إذ ما ترك أمر تحديدها بيد مؤجريها وحدهم وما ينتج عن ذلك من تفتيت لبنية المجتمع وإثارة الحقد والكراهية بين فئاته ممن لا يملكون ولا يقدرون ومن يملكون ويتحكمون، ومن ثم كان لزاماً على المشرع – بما له من سلطة تقديرية- أن يتدخل بالتنظيم مستهدفاً إزالة اسباب الخلاف بين المؤجرين والمستأجرين، موازناً بين مصلحة هذا وذاك ودون تعسف أو استغلال، عن طريق وضع أسس موضوعية عادلة لتقدير الأجرة عن طريق لجان محايدة ، تراقبها المحكمة المختصة. ومن ثم فإن تدخل المشرع على هذا النحو يكون قد قام على سبب صحيح يبرره مرتبطاً منطقياً بالأغراض التى توخاها بما لا يعد إخلالاً بمبدأ التضامن الاجتماعى، بل تأكيداً له ".( )[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify]تقييم :-
يثور التساؤل حول هل الامتداد القانونى لقوانين إيجار الأماكن يشكل اعتداءا على الدستور ام لا ؟
الواقع يؤكد أن الامتداد القانونى لقوانين إيجار الأماكن يشكل اعتداءا على حق الملكية فهو أفرغها من مضمونها بمنح المستأجرين حق الاستمرار في العين المستأجرة دون آى زيادة في القيمة ألإيجاريه بل وورثها لأبنائهم المقيمين معهم بما افرغ مضمون حق الملكية من فحواه فالمفروض أن للمالك سلطة الاستغلال والتى تمكنه من الحصول على مقابل لما يتنازل عنه للأغيار من ملكة إلا أن هناك شقق مؤجرة بملاليم وهو في الواقع تفوق بكثير إيجار شقق مجاورة تؤجر بآلاف الجنيهات بل يشكل هذا الامتداد اعتداء من قبل المشرع على حق الملكية الخاصة 
ليس هذا فقط بل خالف المشرع طبيعة حق الإيجار واعتباره من الحقوق الشخصية وليست الحقوق العينية وولد حقوقا للمستأجر أقوى من حقوق المالك حتى أصبح الملاك عبيدا تحت سوط المستأجرين يخضعون للمبالغ التي يطلبونها حتى يتركوا ما يستأجرون بملاليم حتى وصل الأمر لمشاركة المالك في ملكة بالحصول على نسبة من ثمن العين المبيعه والمستأجرة للمستأجر حتى يسلمها المالك للمالك الجديد خالية ويبيع المستأجر شقته إيجارا إلى الغير ويتفاوض مع المالك الذى لا حول له ولا قوة إلا مقاسمة المستأجر فيما يدفعه المستأجر الجديد استغلال ، ونهب للحقوق ، و هدم للقواعد القانونية المألوفة 

الفرع الثانى
الاعتداء على حرية التعاقد
تكمن حرية التعاقد في حرية الناس لإبرام عقودهم وفق قواعد قانونية تتلاءم مع ظروفهم الخاصة لكن في إطار الدستور وفي أن يتوافر للمتعاقدين حرية الاحتكام للقضاء
وقد أكدت المحكمة الدستورية العليا على ضرورة حماية حرية التعاقد وان الأصل في عقود الإيجار أنها مؤقتة فقضت " إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى أيضاً على أن حرية التعاقد قاعدة أساسية يقتضيها الدستور صوناً للحرية الشخصية ، التي لا يقتصر ضمانها على تأمينها ضد صور العدوان على البدن ، بل تمتد حمايتها إلى أشكال متعددة من إرادة الاختيار وسلطة التقرير التي ينبغي أن يملكها كل شخص ، فلا يكون بها كائناً يُحمل على ما لا يرضاه .
وحيث إن حرية التعاقد ـ بهذه المثابة ـ فوق كونها من الخصائص الجوهرية للحرية الشخصية ، فهى كذلك وثيقة الصلة بالحق في الملكية ، وذلك بالنظر إلى الحقوق التي ترتبها العقود ـ المبنية على الإرادة الحرة ـ فيما بين أطرافها ؛ بيد أن هذه الحرية ـ التي لا يكفلها انسيابها دون عائق ، ولا جرفها لكل قيد عليها ، ولا علوها على مصالح ترجحها ، وإنما يدنيها من أهدافها قدر من التوازن بين جموحها وتنظيمها ـ لا تعطلها تلك القيود التي تفرضها السلطة التشريعية عليها بما يحول دون انفلاتها من كوابحها . ويندرج تحتها أن يكون تنظيمها لأنواع من العقود محدداً بقواعد آمرة تحيط ببعض جوانبها ، غير أن هذه القيود لا يسعها أن تدهم الدائرة التي تباشر فيها الإرادة سلطانها ، ولا أن تخلط بين المنفعة الشخصية التي يجنيها المستأجر من عقد الإيجار ـ والتى انصرفت إليها إرادة المالك عند التأجير ـ وبين حق الانتفاع كأحد الحقوق العينية المتفرعة عن الملكية .
وحيث إن النص المطعون فيه ـ باعتباره واقعاً في إطار القيود الاستثنائية التي نظم بها المشرع العلائق ألإيجاريه ـ قد فرض ـ دون ما ضرورة ـ على مؤجرى المستشفيات وملحقاتها ـ في حالة تأجيرها مفروشة ـ امتداداً قانونياً لعقد إجارتها ، إذ خول مستأجريها الاستمرار في العين بعـد انتهاء المـدة المتفق عليها ، وبذات الشروط والأجرة المنصوص عليها في العقد ، مستهدفاً بذلك إسقاط موافقة المالك على هـذا الاستمرار ، وكـان عقد الإيجار مفروشاً ـ بطبيعته ـ عقداً مؤقتاً ، ينتهى بانتهاء المدة المحددة فيه ، فلا يمتد بعد انتهاء تلك المدة بغير موافقة المالك ، وبالمخالفة لشرط اتصل بإجارة أبرمها المالك والمستأجر معاً ، صريحاً كان هذا الشرط أم ضمنياً . إذ أن مكنة استغلال الأعيان ممن يملكونها ـ من خلال عقود إيجارها مفروشة ـ إنما تعنى حقهم في تحديد مدة العقد والأجرة ليكون العقد وحده ـ وباعتباره تصرفاً قانونياً وعملاً إرادياً ـ بديلاًٍ عن التدخل التشريعى لتحديد هـذه المدة وتلك الأجرة . إذ أن كلاً من تأقيت العقد وتحديد الأجرة جزء لا يتجزأ من حق الاستغلال الذى يباشرونه أصلاً عليها ، وكان من المقرر أن لحقوق الملكية ـ بكامل عناصرها ـ قيماً مالية يجوز التعامل فيها ، وكان الأصل أن يظل مؤجر العين متصلاً بها فلا يعزل عنها من خلال سلطة مباشرة ، يمارسها آخرون عليها بناءً على نص في القانون ، فإن هذا النص يكون مهدراً حق الملكية ، متضمناً عدواناً على الحدود المنطقية التي تعمل الإرادة الحرة في نطاقها ، والتى لا تستقيم الحرية الشخصية ـ في صحيح بنيانها ـ بفواتها ، فلا تكون الإجارة إلا إملاءً يناقض أسسها ." ( )
فالمحكمة الدستورية تؤكد صراحة أن الامتداد القانونى لعقود الإيجار دون وضع توازن بين العلاقة الاقتصادية بين المالك والمستأجر بحيث تتناسب القيمة ألإيجاريه مع الواقع الفعلى للعلائق ألإيجاريه القائمة في المجتمع فان ذلك يعد اعتداء على حرية التعاقد واعتداء على حق الملكية 
كما قضت " وحيث إن القيود التي فرضها المشرع على الإجارة ، واقتضتها أزمة الإسكان وحدة ضغوطها ، وضرورة التدخل لمواجهتها بتدابير استثنائية تعتبر من قبيل التنظيم الخاص لموضوعها ، وقد أصابها هذا التنظيم الخاص في كثير من جوانبها ، مقيداً عمل الإرادة في مجالها ، وعلى الأخص في مجال امتداد العقد بقوة القانون كما هو الحال في النص الطعين ، إلا أن الإجارة تظل ـ حتى مع وجود هذا التنظيم الخاص ـ تصرفاً قانونياً ناشئاً عن حرية التعاقد وهى أحد روافد الحرية الشخصية التي كفلها الدستور في المادة (41) منه فوق كونها متفرعة كذلك عن حق الملكية المكفول بنص المادتين ( 32 و34 ) من الدستور ليحيطها من جوانبها المختلفة بالمبادئ التي أقامها الدستور صوناً للحقوق والحريات التي اقتضتها ، وقيداً على كل تنظيم يتناول أياً منها أو يمسها في أحد عناصرها .
وحيث إن المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة ، أن حرية التعاقد هى قاعدة أساسية يقتضيها الدستور صوناً للحرية الشخصية التي تمتد حمايتها إلى إرادة الاختيار وسلطة التقرير التي ينبغى أن تتوافر لكل شخص ، وهى بذلك تتصل اتصالاً وثيقاً بحق الملكية الذى قد يكون هو أو بعض من الحقوق التي تنبثق عنه محلاً للتعاقد ، ومجالاً لإعمال إرادة الاختيار وسلطة اتخاذ القرار في شأن هذا التعاقد ، بما يغدو معه التدخل بنص آمر يخالف ما تعاقد عليه صاحب حق الملكية أو أحد الحقوق المتولدة عنه منطوياً بالضرورة على مساس بحق الملكية ذاته . حيث يرد النص الآمر مقيداً لحرية نشأت في أصلها طليقة ، ومنتقصاً من مقومات الأصل فيها كمالها ، إذ كان ذلك ، وكان المقرر أيضاً في قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه ولئن كانت الملكية الخاصـة مصـونة ولا يجـوز المسـاس بها أو تقييدها بأي قيد ما لم يستنهض ذلك توافر ضرورة اجتماعية ملحة تجيز إيراد بعض القيود على هذه الملكية وفاءً لأدائها لدورها الاجتماعي وبما لا يؤدى إلى إهدارها أو إفقادها جوهر مقوماتها الأساسية ، بما مؤداه أن إيراد المشرع لقاعدة آمرة تنال من حرية المتعاقدين يصبح مرهوناً في مشروعيته الدستورية بما إذا كانت هناك ضرورة اجتماعية ملحة قامت لتبرير مثل هذه القاعدة الآمرة من عدمه . فإن انتفت مثل هذه الضرورة عُدت القاعدة الآمرة عدواناً على إرادة المتعاقدين أو أحدهم ومن ثم عدواناً على حق الملكية ـ سواء ما تعلق بكامل حق الملكية أو بعنصر من مقوماتها ـ إن كان ما تضمنته سلباً لإرادة المالك في كل أو بعض ما تعاقد عليه ." ( ) 
فالمحكمة الدستورية العليا تؤكد في تلك الإحكام إن اتفاق الإطراف على تحديد مدة معينة للإيجار وتدخل المشرع لإمداد تلك العقود يخالف حرية التعاقد المحمية بنصوص الدستور 
إلا إن المحكمة أجازت استثناءا الاعتداء المحدود على حرية التعاقد إذا ما وجدت ضرورة تبرره وقت صدور التشريع وأكدت انه إذا انتفت الضرورة المبررة لذلك عد النص الاستثنائي عدوانا على إرادة المتعاقدين وحق ملكيتهم
ولما كانت الضرورة تقدر بقدرها واستثناءات الضرورية لا يجوز التوسع فيها ، ونصت المادة الأولى من القانون 4 لسنة 1996 على انه " لا تسرى أحكام القانونين رقمى 49 لسنة 1977 في شأن تأجير الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر و 136 لسنة 1981 في شأن بعض الأحكام الخاصة بتأجير وبيع الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر والقوانين الخاصة بإيجار الأماكن الصادرة قبلها على الأماكن التي لم يسبق تأجيرها ولا على الأماكن التي انتهت عقود إيجارها قبل العمل بهذا القانون أو تنتهي بعده لأى سبب من الأسباب دون أن يكون لأحد حق البقاء فيها طبقا للقانون " ونص المشرع في المادة الثانية من ذات القانون على انه " تطبق أحكام القانون المدني في شأن تأجير الأماكن المنصوص عليها في المادة الأولى من هذا القانون خالية أو مفروشة ا وفى شأن استغلالها أو التصرف فيها "
فهذا النص يقر فيه المشرع فيه اقرارا واضحا جازما بعدم وجود ضرورة للامتداد القانونى ووضع حدود قانونية للقيمة الإيجاريه اى ان المشرع يقر بانتهاء الضرورة المبررة لوجود قوانين ايجار الاماكن الامر الذى يعنى انتهاء الضرورة المبررة للخروج على القواعد التي تعتدي على الحريات العامة وحرية التعاقد الأمر الذي كان واجب على المشرع أن يعالج مشكلات الإيجار السابقة على سريان القانون 4 لسنة 1996 وإلا شكل بقاء تلك القوانين اعتداء صارخ على حرية التعاقد [/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify]الفرع الثالث 
الاعتداء على مبدأ المساواة
كما أكدت المحكمة الدستورية العليا على أن القوانين الاستثنائية الخاصة بإيجار الأماكن تشكل اعتداء على حق المساواة فقضت على انه " وحيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد استقر على أنه وإن كان مبدأ المساواة أمام القانون لا يعنى معاملة المواطنين جميعاً وفق قواعد موحدة ، ذلك أن التنظيم التشريعى قد ينطوي على تقسيم أو تصنيف أو تمييز سواء من خلال الأعباء التي يلقيها على البعض أو من خلال المزايا التي يمنحها لفئة دون غيرها ، إلا أن مناط دستورية هذا التنظيم ألا تنفصل نصوصه التي ينظم بها المشرع موضوعاً معيناً عن أهدافها ، ليكون اتصال الأغراض التي توخى تحقيقها بالوسائل التي لجأ إليها منطقياً وليس واهياً أو واهناً أو منتحلاً ، بما يخل بالأسس التي يقوم عليها التمييز المبرر دستورياً ، ومن ثم فإذا ما قام التماثل في المراكز القانونية التي تنتظم بعض فئات المواطنين ، وتساويهم بالتالى في العناصر التي تكونها ، استوجب ذلك وحدة القاعدة القانونية التي ينبغي تطبيقها في حقهم ، فإن خرج المشرع عن ذلك سقط في حمأة المخالفة الدستورية ، سواء كان خروجه هذا مقصوداً أو وقع عرضاً .
وحيث إن من المقرر أن العبرة في تقدير دستورية التشريع هي بتوافق أو اختلاف نصوصه وأحكام الدستور ومقتضياتها ، فإذا ما قرر المشرع حقاً معيناً وجب عليه وفقاً لمبدأى المساواة وصون الملكية الخاصة ، وقد أنزلهما الدستور ـ مكاناً عالياً ـ أن يضع القواعد التي تكفل المعاملة المتكافئة لأصحاب المراكز القانونية المتماثلة ، مع عدم المساس بحماية الملكية الخاصة . وسبيله إلى ذلك الأداة التشريعية الملائمة وإنفاذها من التاريخ المناسب ، فلا يسوغ له ـ من زاوية دستورية ـ أن يعطى هذا الحق لفئة دون أخرى من ذوى المراكز المتحدة في أركانها وعناصرها ، أو أن يعتدى على الملكية الخاصة ، فالدستور يسمو ولا يٌسمى عليه ، فإذا كان مقتضاه فتح باب إلى حق امتنع على المشرع أن يمنحه لبعض مستحقيه ويقبضه عن البعض الآخر 
وحيث إنه متى كان ما تقدم ، وإذ تماثلت المراكز القانونية لمؤجرى الوحدات المفروشة جميعهم في علاقتهم بمستأجريها ، وكان المشرع في النص الطعين قد عمد إلى تقرير معاملة متميزة لمستأجرى المستشفيات وملحقاتها ، تتمخض في الوقت ذاته عن عبء يثقل كاهل مؤجريها وينال من ملكيتهم ، بأن قرر ـ استثناءً من القواعد العامة في إنهاء عقود الإيجار المفروش بانتهاء مدتها ـ امتداداً قانونياً لتلك العقود بذات الشروط والأجرة المنصوص عليها في العقد ، دون أن يستند في ذلك إلى أسس موضوعية ترتد إلى طبيعة العلاقة ألإيجاريه للأماكن المفروشة ، فإنه ينحل ـ والحالة هذه ـ إلى تمييز تحكمى يحظره الدستور . إذ أن الحماية التي أظل بها الدستور الملكية الخاصة لضمان صونها من العدوان عليها ، وفقاً لنص المادة (34) منه ، تمتد إلى الأموال جميعها دون تمييز بينها ." ( )
فالعقار الواحد قد يكون به شقة مؤجرة قبل سريان القانون 4 لسنة 1996 بمليمات ومحرر عقد الإيجار بالقرش والمليم كقيمة إيجاريه وفى ذات العين أكرم الله مالكها بإخراج احد المستأجرين وأجرها بعد سريان القانون 4 لسنة 1996 بمئات الجنيهات الأمر الذى يخل بالمساواة فقد تكون الشقة المؤجرة قديما بمليمات بموقع أحسن بالنسبة للعقار والشقة المؤجرة بالمئات قد تكون اقل مركزا من حيث الموقع بما يشكل إخلالا بالمساواة 

المطلب الرابع
مدى دستورية الامتداد القانونى لعقود إيجار الأماكن
يثور التساؤل حول هل الامتداد القانونى لقوانين إيجار الأماكن يشكل اعتداءا على الدستور ام لا ؟
الواقع يؤكد أن الامتداد القانونى لقوانين إيجار الأماكن يشكل اعتداءا على حق الملكية فهو أفرغها من مضمونها بمنح المستأجرين حق الاستمرار في العين المستأجرة دون آى زيادة في القيمة ألإيجاريه بل وورثها لأبنائهم المقيمين معهم بما افرغ مضمون حق الملكية من فحواه فالمفروض أن للمالك سلطة الاستغلال والتى تمكنه من الحصول على مقابل لما يتنازل عنه للأغيار من ملكة إلا أن هناك شقق مؤجرة بملاليم وهو في الواقع تفوق بكثير إيجار شقق مجاورة تؤجر بآلاف الجنيهات بل يشكل هذا الامتداد اعتداء من قبل المشرع على حق الملكية الخاصة 
ليس هذا فقط بل خالف المشرع طبيعة حق الإيجار واعتباره من الحقوق الشخصية وليست الحقوق العينية وولد حقوقا للمستأجر أقوى من حقوق المالك حتى أصبح الملاك عبيدا تحت سوط المستأجرين يخضعون للمبالغ التي يطلبونها حتى يتركوا ما يستأجرون بملاليم حتى وصل الأمر لمشاركة المالك في ملكة بالحصول على نسبة من ثمن العين المبيعه والمستأجرة للمستأجر حتى يسلمها المالك للمالك الجديد خالية ويبيع المستأجر شقته إيجارا إلى الغير ويتفاوض مع المالك الذى لا حول له ولا قوة إلا مقاسمة المستأجر فيما يدفعه المستأجر الجديد استغلال ، ونهب للحقوق ، و هدم للقواعد القانونية المألوفة 
كما أن ذات الواقع القانونى السابق يؤكد أن الامتداد القانونى لعقود الإيجار – خاصة السابقة على سريان القانون 121 لسنة 1947 فيه اعتداء على حرية التعاقد فالمالك يتعاقد على مدة محدده للإيجار جعلها المشرع مؤبدة تنتهي برحمة المستأجر بالجلاء او بهدم العقار حتى وصل الأمر بالملاك لرغبتهم في تدمير ملكهم وتركة دون رعاية حتى يتهدم ويتخلص من كابوس الإيجار الاستثنائي فالمالك يخرب بيته بأيديه ليتخلص من ظلم فعله القانون 
وأخيرا تجد في العقار القديم شقه فتح الهث على مالكها واستطاع أن يخرج مستأجرها فتجد التناقض الفادح الشقة المؤجرة بعد سريان القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996 مؤجرة بآلاف الجنيهات والأخرى المجاورة مؤجرة بمليمات بما يشكل إخلال صارخ بمبدأ المساواة 
فالمحكمة الدستورية بينت القيمة الفعلية للقوانين الاستثنائية التي ظلمت الملاك لصالح المستأجرين فقضت " إن النص المطعون فيه ، ليس إلا حلقة في اتجاه عام تبناه المشرع أمداً طويلاً في إطار من مفاهيم ، تمثل ظلماً لمؤجرين ما برح المستأجرون يرجحون عليهم مصالحهم ، متدثرين في ذلك بعباءة قوانين استثنائية ، جاوز واضعوها بها حدود الاعتدال ، فلا يكون مجتمعهم معها إلا متحيفاً حقوقاً ما كان يجوز الإضرار بها ، نائياً بالإجارة " مفروشاً "عن حدود متطلباتها ، وعلى الأخص ما تعلق منها بتعاون طرفيها اقتصادياً واجتماعياً ، حتى لا يكون صراعهما ـ بعد الدخول في الإجارة ـ إطاراً لها . " ( ) 
الواقع يؤكد عدم دستورية الامتداد القانونى لعقود الإيجار فيجب إلا ننتظر حتى يطعن بعدم دستورية تلك النصوص ويبدأ المشرع بمهمته في تعديل تلك النصوص بدلا من انتظار الفأس تقع في الرأس وتعالج المشكلة بطرقة سريعة وغير متأنية كما حدث بالنسبة للاماكن المؤجرة لغير السكنى والتى قضى بعدم دستوريتها فصدر سريعا القانون 6 لسنة 1997 

المطلب الخامس 
وسيله حل المشكلة
الواقع أن المشكلة الماثلة ليست بجديدة على المشرع المصرى فقد سبق له حل مشكلة الإيجار القديم من قبل في القانون 96 لسنة 1992 وذلك بالنسبة للأراضي الزراعية وهى تجربة رائدة قضت تماما على مشكلة الإيجار القديم بالنسبة للأراضي الزراعية فقد نص المشرع في المادة الأولى من هذا القانون على تعديل المادة 33 مكرر (ز) من القانون 178 لسنة 1952 والخاص بالإصلاح الزراعى فنص على انه " تنتهي عقود إيجار الأراضي الزراعية نقدا او مزروعة السارية وقت العمل بأحكام هذا القانون بانتهاء السنة الزراعية 96/1997 ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك 
ولا ينتهى عقد الإيجار بموت المؤجر أو المستأجر وإذا توفى المستأجر خلال المدة المبينة بالفقرة السابقة ينتقل حق الإيجار إلى ورثة المستأجر حتى انتهاء المدة السابقة 
وتسرى أحكام القانون المدنى بما فيها ما يتعلق بتحديد القيمة ألإيجاريه على عقود الإيجار المذكورة في الفقرتين السابقتين عند انقضاء مدة السنوات الخمس المشار إليها 
وإذا رغب المؤجر في بيع الأرض المؤجرة قبل انقضاء المدة المبينة في الفقرة الأولى كان للمستأجر ان يختار بين شرائها بالسعر الذى يتفق عليه ا وان يخلى الأرض بعد تقاضيه من المؤجر مقابل التنازل عن المدة المتبقية من العقد ويحسب هذا المقابل بأربعين مثل الضريبة العقارية المقررة عن كل سنة زراعية ا وان يستمر مستأجر للأرض إلى حين انتهاء المدة المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى "

كما نصت المادة الرابعة من ذات القانون على انه " تسرى القيمة ألإيجاريه للأراضي الزراعية المحددة باثنين وعشرين مثلا للضريبة العقارية السارية على عقود الإيجار القائمة في تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون اعتبارا من أول السنة الزراعية التالية لهذا التاريخ " 
فقد وضع المشرع في هذا القانون فترة انتقالية لكى يدرأ عن المستأجر عنصر المفاجئة ولكى يدبر شئونه و قدر المشرع تلك الفترة الانتقالية بمدة خمس سنوات بعدها تنتهى بقوة القانون العلائق ألإيجاريه وخلال الفترة الانتقالية رفع المشرع القيمة ألإيجاريه لتكون متماشية مع الواقع الفعلى فهذا الحل سيجعل المستأجرين يصلحون علاقاتهم بالملاك خلال الفترة الانتقالية حتى يؤجر لهم فيما بعد ذات العين وتؤدى ان يؤتى صاحب الملك حقه فيما يملك 
إلا أن بعضا من الفقه رأى عدم جواز إتباع نفس الحل المنتهج لحل مشكلة إيجار الأراضي الزراعية فيرى أن تعديل العلاقات ألإيجاريه في المساكن تختلف عن تعديل العلاقة ألإيجاريه في الأراضي الزراعية‏,‏ ولهذا يجب دراسة الأمر بهدوء وبعناية حتي لا تحدث هزة في المجتمع‏,‏ وان يتم الأمر بشكل تدريجي وعلي فترات زمنية طويلة حتي نعود إلي الخضوع للقانون المدني في تنظيم هذه العلاقة‏,‏ وهذا هو الوضع الطبيعي‏,‏ وبذلك نتخلص من مثل هذه القوانين الاستثنائية التي أفسدت قطاع الإسكان‏.‏ 

النص المقترح :-
" تنتهى بقوة القانون عقود إيجار الأماكن سواء المؤجرة للسكنى ولغير إغراض السكنى السارية وقت العمل بأحكام هذا القانون والتى لا يسرى عليها القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1996 بانتهاء خمس سنوات من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك 
ولا ينتهى عقد الإيجار بموت المؤجر او المستأجر وإذا توفى المستأجر خلال المدة المبينة بالفقرة السابقة ينتقل حق الإيجار إلى ورثة المستأجر حتى انتهاء المدة السابقة 
وتسرى أحكام القانون المدنى بما فيها ما يتعلق بتحديد القيمة ألإيجاريه على عقود الإيجار المذكورة في الفقرتين السابقتين عند انقضاء مدة السنوات الخمس المشار إليها 
وإذا رغب المؤجر في بيع العين المؤجرة وحدها دون باقى العقار الموجودة به العين المؤجرة وذلك قبل انقضاء المدة المبينة في الفقرة الأولى كان للمستأجر أولوية في شراء العين المؤجرة وحدها "
وخلال الفترة الانتقالية يجب على المشرع رفع القيمة ألإيجاريه للعقارات المستأجرة لإغراض السكنى والغير خاضعة للقانون 4 لسنة 1996 
ايجابيات المعالجة السابقة :- 
يرى البعض ضرورة تحرير العلاقة بين ملاك ومستأجري المساكن حتي يعاد الثقة إلي قطاع الإسكان وجذب القطاع الخاص إليه‏,‏ بعد فشل نظام التمليك الذي لا يتناسب مع مستوي الدخل في مصر‏,‏ كما أن شركات بناء المساكن متعثرة في سداد القروض التي حصلت عليها من البنوك وتقدر بنحو‏48‏ مليار جنيه‏,‏ وان تصحيح العلاقة ألإيجاريه في المساكن ضرورة للعودة إلي المصالحة الشعبية وتكامل الأداء في المجتمع‏.‏ ( )
لا ينال من المعالجة السابقة زعم أن القيمة ألإيجاريه على المستأجرين ستكون كبيرة فملاك المساكن القديمة أفقر الملاك‏,‏ ولابد من حل جذري لمشكلتهم حتي تستقر أوضاعهم الاجتماعية ويزول الحقد بينهم وبين المستأجرين ولا داع للخوف من الإقدام علي هذه الخطوة حتي يتحقق التوازن لصالح الاستقرار في المــجتمع‏( )
وتحرير العلاقة ألإيجاريه بين الملاك والمستأجرين سوف يؤدى للايجابيات الآتية :- 
أولا :- تلك المعالجة من قبل المشرع تدفع لزيادة الاستثمار في مجال العقارات فهذا يؤدى إلى زيادة الاستثمار العقارى في وقت أظلمت الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية بظلامها الدامس على العالم وخاصة قطاع العقارات 
ثانيا :- تلك المعالجة من قبل المشرع تدفع الملاك لإصلاح عقاراتهم الذين تقاعسوا عن إصلاحها وأهملوا عمدا فيها لعل العقار يتهدم او يتمكن المالك من الحصول على قرار إزالة للعقار ، ويأمل المالك في حالة صدور تلك المعالجة إلى بقاء عقاره كما هو بعد مرور الخمس سنوات لكى يتمكن من أن يجنى ثمار ملكة بل وتدفع تلك المعالجة الملاك لتجميل العقارات حتى يجذب المستأجر لدفع مبالغ اكبر في الإيجار
ثالثا :- تلك المعالجة من قبل المشرع تدفع المستثمرين إلى الاستثمار في مجال شراء العقارات القديمة وإعادة بنائها خاصة أن تلك العقارات منها الكثير في أماكن مميزة جدا بما يعيد الجمال للشارع المصرى وبما يساعد على تنفيذ التخطيط العمرانى خاصة وان كثير من تلك العقارات أما تدخل في خطوط التنظيم أو قد تكون مقامة عشوائيا كما ان إعادة بناء تلك العقارات تحل أزمة المرور من خلال إن العقارات الجديدة ستكون محتواه على جراجات تخفف العبء عن الوقوف في جوانب الشوارع 
رابعا :- تلك المعالجة تخفف العبء عن كاهل القضاة للتخلص من كم هائل من القضايا المتنازع بشأنها بين الملاك والمستأجرين بسبب ما صنعته القوانين الاستثنائية من ظلم فتسنح المالك للمستأجر لعلة يخطأ أى خطأ يبرر طرده 
فحل هذه المشكلة يجعل المستأجر في نطاقه الطبيعى كمستأجر وينصب المالك أسدا على عرينه 
و يجب على المشرع أن يضع نصب عينية المستأجرين أيضا والذين لم يكن لهم مصدر مأوى غير العين المستأجرة فيجب عليه أن يضع نصا في القانون يجعل لهم أولوية في الحصول على الوحدات التي تقوم الدولة بتأجيرها أو بيعها 
وهنا تتحمل الدولة بمسئوليتها المنوط بها بتحمل عبء محدودى الدخل بدلا من أن تزيح هذا العبء وتحمله إلى كاهل المؤجرين فتظلمهم وتضيع حقوقهم وتعصف بالمشروعية تحت إقدام المستأجرين 
والادعاء بأن تلك المعالجة تؤدى إلى زيادة القيمة ألإيجاريه يرد عليه إن الإيجار نابع من عوامل كثيرة فارتفاع عموم الأسعار يجعل المالك في حاجة ماسة ان يعيش هو الأخر وسط ارتفاع الأسعار فيكفل له ملكة الدخل الملائم للمعيشة كما أن أسعار البناء والتشطيب إذ ما زادت نتيجة التضخم فهى رمز لضرورة زيادة القيمة ألإيجاريه فالقيمة ألإيجاريه هي ترجمة حقيقية لمستوى الأسعار السائدة 
كما أن المعروض من الشقق التي تركها الكثيرون على اثر صدور المعالجة السابقة تؤدى الى زيادة المعروض للإيجار والتمليك من الشقق الآمر الذى يؤدى لخفض القيمة ألإيجاريه للأعيان خاصة القديمة ويظل التنافس بين العقار القديم بموقعة المتميز والفريد والعقارات المنشأة جديدا وخاصة في المدن الجديدة 
والقول بترك تلك المعالجة للزمن هو انتهاك من المشرع للملاك لمصلحة المستأجرين ، انتهاك يرفضه الشرع والقانون ، والمشرع رغم علمه التام بهذه المشكلة ينتظر أن يكون الزمن كفيل بها بأن تزول معظم العقارات المؤجرة قبل سريان القانون 4 لسنة 1996 وهذا يعنى أن ننتظر مائة عام حتى تحل تلك المشكلة حلا من عند الله لا من عند المشرع 
الخلاصة :-
هناك شبهه عدم دستورية للامتداد القانونى لعقود الإيجار وان أفضل وقت لعلاج هذه المشكلة هو الوقت الحالى وأفضل معالجة لتلك المشكلة هو إتباع نهج المشرع في معالجة إيجار الأراضى الزراعية بتعديل رقم 96 لسنة 1992 لقانون الإصلاح الزراعى
أحمد محمد أحمد البلتاجى
المستشار المساعد (أ)
هيئة قضايا الدولة - قسم النقض الضرائبي
الثلاثاء الموافق 26-1-2009[/align]

----------


## مستشار عصام رميح

خالص الشكر أ . هيثم الفقى على نقل الموضوع

----------

